# Time to start tapes



## cknapp (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi there,I've had IBS for about 3 months now, and it has been improving gradually to the point to where I had 10 good days recently until some very stressful life-events over the weekend send me back into IBS. Anyway, I got the tapes 2 weeks ago and listened to the second side. I enjoyed it, but it totally konks me out after 5 minutes or so.My question is: when is the best time to listen? Is it OK to fall asleep every time? I'm always short of sleep so there is no way I can stay awake.Chrisps: I have mild, pain/discomfort IBS. No BM problems.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's OK to fall asleep while listening (I almost always do).Anytime that you will do them consitantly is the best time. I did them at bed time as I would do them every day that way.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

K is right, consitantly is important. But you have to start from side one and follow the program guide. It is better to hear what is said, but falling a sleep is common especially in the beginging and some adjust to this aand it doesn't totally matter as you will still get the information.My preference was at night personally and when I first woke up it was the first thing that popped into my mind so it must have stuck overnight and in general as I am doing so much better after two years. I did listen for the first time the other night to side two as so many people ask me questions about them and why not do a refresher after the two years. It was slightly annoying for about three minutes then I went right back into it and the sound of Mike's voice calmed my gut out even though it was fine I could feel it relax even further. Just the sound of his voice has a direct input to my gut now.Chris, your doing the right thing. You'll see, stick with it and give it your best shot. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cknapp (Feb 17, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try to hit the sack 30 minutes earlier and listen every night. I think part of the healing effect that these tapes may have is that they kind of force you into doing a "relaxation" exercise. Every little bit helps....


----------

